# dent removal in co down???



## gogglesVXR (Jan 10, 2009)

Can any1 recommend a good person til take out small car park dent  from ma door??!


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

dent devils got the dent out of my bonnet and wouldnt even know it was there. brilliant guy


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Try mike on 07969021177 he done a dent on my car a while back, done a good job.


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Try this guy: http://www.eddiesbodyshop.co.uk/ tell him Johnny G from the MLR sent you. He's a member on the MLR evo forum.


----------

